# Mi avete chiuso risalire sulla giosta ... e io vi apro un 3d nuovo ;)



## Calipso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Allora.... buon pomeriggio a tutti.... 

Questo week end ho avuto ben 2 appuntamenti "galanti"... Il primo da dimenticare... ho dovuto bere come un alpino per farmi passare la serata mentre guardavo questo ragazzo che si, è carino, ma è talmente pieno di se da essere a dir poco fastidioso.... Sono stata una stronzetta....Ma lui è talmente pieno di se che sostiene 1 di non averci provato..( quando mi ha accompagnata a casa a momenti se no lo schivavo mi stampava un bacio sulle labbra come il peggiore degli imbranati).... 2 crede che io sia stata benissimo e sta aspettando (a detta sua, glielo avrei promesso... forse causa alcool io non me lo ricordo proprio, e se l'ho detto ovviamente lo stavo prendendo in giro) un mio invito a casa per cena addirittura!!!!!!!!!! UHHHHH sai quanto lo aspetterà.... 


Il secondo.... bhè... il secondo merita.... 
Era davvero tanto tempo che non mi divertivo così.... ragazzi divertire nel vero senso della parola... Ho riso!!!! riso tanto...che meraviglia! non mi sembrava vero...
Questo fanciullo mi garba assai... estremamente educato.. a modo... garbatissimo...non sembra essere noioso... è assolutamente SINGLE! 

Siamo stati insieme fino al mattino successivo.. ma... non è successo nulla al fuori di alcuni baci... 

Mi piace molto.. ma ho un pò di paura.... è che a una certa età le cose vanno così veloci... 

e io non so se sono pronta... 

ma ragazzi che bella sensazione ridere di cuore... e chiaccherare spontaneamente...


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Hai provato a riaprirlo?

Lo fa fare, di solito.


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Il secondo sembra interessante


----------



## Calipso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai provato a riaprirlo?
> 
> Lo fa fare, di solito.



No!.. spetta che tento!!


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

Paura de che... ma non ci pensare proprio!!!! VIVI e basta! Meglio se correte, così lo conosci prima.


----------



## Calipso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il secondo sembra interessante


Non è il mio tipo canonico fisicamente... 
ma mi piace a pelle.... non so come spiegare... io sono molto coccolona ma non amo il contatto fisico con le persone che non conosco più che bene...e invece con lui... mi è piaciuto il contatto...! 

Se non fosse che avevo delle remore credo più che comprensibili... forse mi sarebbe anche piaciuto lasciarmi andare..


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non è il mio tipo canonico fisicamente...
> *ma mi piace a pelle*.... non so come spiegare... io sono molto coccolona ma non amo il contatto fisico con le persone che non conosco più che bene...e invece con lui... mi è piaciuto il contatto...!
> 
> Se non fosse che avevo delle remore credo più che comprensibili... forse mi sarebbe anche piaciuto lasciarmi andare..


empatia
una delle cose piu belle


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Allora.... buon pomeriggio a tutti....
> 
> Questo week end ho avuto ben 2 appuntamenti "galanti"... Il primo da dimenticare... ho dovuto bere come un alpino per farmi passare la serata mentre guardavo questo ragazzo che si, è carino, ma è talmente pieno di se da essere a dir poco fastidioso.... Sono stata una stronzetta....Ma lui è talmente pieno di se che sostiene 1 di non averci provato..( quando mi ha accompagnata a casa a momenti se no lo schivavo mi stampava un bacio sulle labbra come il peggiore degli imbranati).... 2 crede che io sia stata benissimo e sta aspettando (a detta sua, glielo avrei promesso... forse causa alcool io non me lo ricordo proprio, e se l'ho detto ovviamente lo stavo prendendo in giro) un mio invito a casa per cena addirittura!!!!!!!!!! UHHHHH sai quanto lo aspetterà....
> 
> ...


Che strano, in effetti. Chi lo fa mai.


----------



## Calipso (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che strano, in effetti. Chi lo fa mai.



Sfotti Sfotti....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che strano, in effetti. Chi lo fa mai.


non e' cosi scontato JB.....
tanti uomini non ti fanno ridere


----------



## Calipso (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' cosi scontato JB.....
> tanti uomini non ti fanno ridere


Vero... Io poi li attiro tutti più o meno problematici.... e invece questo mi ha fatta ridere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oggi mi ha proposto di vederci venerdì o sabato...

ma poi chiaccherando mi ha detto che avrebbe voglia di vedermi già oggi...


A me tutta sta cosa spaventa... Anche se anche io avrei voglia di vederlo...

Non sono più la passionale di una volta... 

ma a forza di facciate....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Vero... Io poi li attiro tutti più o meno problematici.... e invece questo mi ha fatta ridere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oggi mi ha proposto di vederci venerdì o sabato...
> 
> ...


noo che oggi, prenditi tempo per metabolizzare.
domani va bene lo stesso....

te la tirera fuori lui la passione proprio come ti ha tirato fuori le risate dal cuore...

andra bene 

tu pero non ti fare pare.....e' single....lo sei pure tu.....avete tutto da scoprire....che meraviglia!!!!
goditi ogni singolo momento....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' cosi scontato JB.....
> tanti uomini non ti fanno ridere


Vabbè, se ti ritrovi con gente della sfiga una volta è sfortuna, la seconda magari pure
ma la terza è tutta farina del tuo sacco.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Se nasce una nuova love story vuol dire che è l'anno buono.
Speriamo.
Fai bene ad avere un minimo di prudenza, meglio conoscerlo un po' meglio prima di buttarsi. :up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' cosi scontato JB.....
> tanti uomini non ti fanno ridere


Avevo 15/16 anni. Uno dei primi capodanni senza genitori nella casa di montagna (Rieti) di uno della comitiva. Tutti attrezzati con sacchi a pelo perchè eravamo tanti e i letti non bastavano. Faccio di tutto per capitare vicino a lei. Quando tutti dormono apro il mio sacco a pelo, mi avvicino di più, e comincio ad aprire il suo. Lei si gira e con la più innocua delle espressioni mi dice: A Tubarà, nun me fa ride 

Sono stato segnato per anni da stà cosa


----------



## Buscopann (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo 15/16 anni. Uno dei primi capodanni senza genitori nella casa di montagna (Rieti) di uno della comitiva. Tutti attrezzati con sacchi a pelo perchè eravamo tanti e i letti non bastavano. Faccio di tutto per capitare vicino a lei. Quando tutti dormono apro il mio sacco a pelo, mi avvicino di più, e comincio ad aprire il suo. Lei si gira e con la più innocua delle espressioni mi dice: A Tubarà, nun me fa ride
> 
> Sono stato segnato per anni da stà cosa


Vogliono il tizio che le fa ridere..quanno lo trovano nun ce stanno. Ma chi le capisce le donne :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (21 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vogliono il tizio che le fa ridere..quanno lo trovano nun ce stanno. Ma chi le capisce le donne :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Anfatti


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anfatti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo 15/16 anni. Uno dei primi capodanni senza genitori nella casa di montagna (Rieti) di uno della comitiva. Tutti attrezzati con sacchi a pelo perchè eravamo tanti e i letti non bastavano. Faccio di tutto per capitare vicino a lei. Quando tutti dormono apro il mio sacco a pelo, mi avvicino di più, e comincio ad aprire il suo. Lei si gira e con la più innocua delle espressioni mi dice: A Tubarà, nun me fa ride
> 
> Sono stato segnato per anni da stà cosa


:rotfl:
Poverinoooo:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Vero... Io poi li attiro tutti più o meno problematici.... e invece questo mi ha fatta ridere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oggi mi ha proposto di vederci venerdì o sabato...
> 
> ...



che stai a ricomioncià?


----------



## Principessa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Vero... Io poi li attiro tutti più o meno problematici.... e invece questo mi ha fatta ridere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oggi mi ha proposto di vederci venerdì o sabato...
> 
> ...


VAIIIIIII!!!

Perchè ti devi negare una cosa bella per paura???


----------



## Calipso (22 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vogliono il tizio che le fa ridere..quanno lo trovano nun ce stanno. Ma chi le capisce le donne :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Eh invece.....
Io ci sono stata con quello che mi fa ridere!!!!..... e sono contentissima


----------



## Calipso (22 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> VAIIIIIII!!!
> 
> Perchè ti devi negare una cosa bella per paura???


L'ho visto ieri sera......

Siamo stati bene.. molto bene....E oggi non ho nessuna ansia...

E' così strano per me avere il cuore "libero"...

Strano ma bello.... Sembra anche che per il momento no voglia proprio sparire....!:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'ho visto ieri sera......
> 
> Siamo stati bene.. molto bene....E oggi non ho nessuna ansia...
> 
> ...


sono molto felice per te, lo meriti


----------



## disincantata (22 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente.  Rilassati, divertiti, sii istintiva e non farti seghe mentali,  non fare calcoli oggi si domani no, se hai voglia di vederlo lo vedi e se hai voglia di sentirlo lo chiami.

:up::up::up:


----------



## Principessa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'ho visto ieri sera......
> 
> Siamo stati bene.. molto bene....E oggi non ho nessuna ansia...
> 
> ...


Oooooh meno male che hai seguito il tuo istinto!  Incrocio le dita per voi!!!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

Oh che periodo d'oro!! :up:


----------



## Calipso (22 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie ragazze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...

:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

Però, ammettilo, che avevamo ragione


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

e 2.... :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'ho visto ieri sera......
> 
> Siamo stati bene.. molto bene....E oggi non ho nessuna ansia...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Calipso (23 Gennaio 2014)

Sarei curiosa di capire cosa di ci sia da disapprovare nel mio 3d.... 

mi sono presa un bel rubino....


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sarei curiosa di capire cosa di ci sia da disapprovare nel mio 3d....
> 
> mi sono presa un bel rubino....


OH, TRANQUILLA CARA
io ne ho preso uno in cui dicevo: bella voce....

normale amministrazione


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sarei curiosa di capire cosa di ci sia da disapprovare nel mio 3d....
> 
> mi sono presa un bel rubino....


invidia?


----------



## Calipso (23 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> invidia?


Ma gas ma si può?!!!

Mo c'è l'invidia pure on line???.....


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma gas ma si può?!!!
> 
> Mo c'è l'invidia pure on line???.....


il mio era un dubbio


----------



## Principessa (23 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me sono utenti che mettono approvazioni e disapprovazioni secondo la simpatia che hanno verso quell'utente.
Altrimenti non si spiegherebbero i tanti post innocui con il rosso.
Io ne ho preso uno nel 3d "ignoriamo a oltranza JB finchè non posta la sua voce".


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me sono utenti che mettono approvazioni e disapprovazioni secondo la simpatia che hanno verso quell'utente.
> Altrimenti non si spiegherebbero i tanti post innocui con il rosso.
> Io ne ho preso uno nel 3d "ignoriamo a oltranza JB finchè non posta la sua voce".


Questo è certo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

ricordo sempre che quando ho chiesto al forum cosa ne pensasse del sistema quasi tutti lo condividevano, anonimato compreso.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo sempre che quando ho chiesto al forum cosa ne pensasse del sistema quasi tutti lo condividevano, anonimato compreso.


per quel che vale io non sono d accordo


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per quel che vale io non sono d accordo


una cosa a dire il vero è stata cambiata: il punteggio totale della reputazione ,cagata pazzesca che stabiliva i primi della classe :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa a dire il vero è stata cambiata: il punteggio totale della reputazione ,cagata pazzesca che stabiliva i primi della classe :singleeye:


ma infatti....armi e bagagli....
hai una bella voce min, mi sono scordata di dirtelo.
anche se e' stato solo un ciao me la immaginavo proprio cosi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma infatti....armi e bagagli....
> hai una bella voce min, mi sono scordata di dirtelo.
> anche se e' stato solo un ciao me la immaginavo proprio cosi.


grazie ,vale anche per te che sei la ventata di giovinezza che pensavo.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie ,vale anche per te che sei la ventata di giovinezza che pensavo.


non e' piu stagione per un vento come me qui.

sei bellissima, posso solo dirti dentro, perche non ti ho mai vista....
ma mi fai scompisciare....e ho sempre avuto un pensiero d oro per te ...e anche per sbri....


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *non e' piu stagione per un vento come me qui.*
> 
> sei bellissima, posso solo dirti dentro, perche non ti ho mai vista....
> ma mi fai scompisciare....e ho sempre avuto un pensiero d oro per te ...e anche per sbri....


che vuoi dire?


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che vuoi dire?


non voglio dire che siano sbagliate le cose che leggo.
ognuno fa quel che vuole della propria vita.
quello che sto leggendo mi confonde ancora di piu.
io sono entrata qui per un motivo ben preciso. 
e non ho trovato sollievo. 
penso che a casa ci sono donne uomini e bambini che aspettano ignari i cari che invece stanno qui a consigliarsi a vicenda su una tradimento di successo..
ripeto ognuno e' libero di far cio che vuole. e capisco che non e' nemmneo giusto che io commenti con cattiveria certi post. mi sono vergognata per essere stata spietata con certi utenti nei giorni scorsi.
io non sono cosi.
pensavo che qui si cercasse sollievo dal tradimento. ci si aiutasse a vicenda.
c'e' anche questo, ma c'e' anche la componente che a me ha distrutto la vita.
non credo mi faccia piu bene stare qui...

solo questo.
ma e' colpa mia


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *non voglio dire che siano sbagliate le cose che leggo.
> ognuno fa quel che vuole della propria vita.
> quello che sto leggendo mi confonde ancora di piu.
> io sono entrata qui per un motivo ben preciso.
> ...


sono l'ultima a poterti dire qualcosa perché prendo questo luogo in larga parte come cazzeggio ed occasionale confronto con persone che ormai in larga parte mi appaiono come conoscenti con i quali ho vari gradi di empatia.
difficilmente vivo le storie, ho consigli da dare e saggezza da distribuire .
penso che tu sia in effetti tanto giovane per assorbire disincanto a palate.
però lascio la parola a chi vive il forum meno sterilmente che saprà meglio dirti .da parte mia ti auguro comunque il meglio dalla vita.
se rimani avremo più calore e colore ,basta che non ti faccia nemmeno un pochino di male .


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono l'ultima a poterti dire qualcosa perché prendo questo luogo in larga parte come cazzeggio ed occasionale confronto con persone che ormai in larga parte mi appaiono come conoscenti con i quali ho vari gradi di empatia.
> difficilmente vivo le storie, ho consigli da dare e saggezza da distribuire .
> penso che tu sia in effetti tanto giovane per assorbire disincanto a palate.
> però lascio la parola a chi vive il forum meno sterilmente che saprà meglio dirti .da parte mia ti auguro comunque il meglio dalla vita.
> se rimani avremo più calore e colore ,basta che non ti faccia nemmeno un pochino di male .


non voglio la parola di nessuno.
a te e sbri sto dicendo quello che volevo dire, e ricambio l augurio a te, con tutto il cuore.
a toy scrivero', o la chiamo, con  ultimo parlero.
sono troppo giovane e ingenua e stupidina per capire tutto questo forum e quello che non capisco lo vivo male per il mio trascorso.
quello che potevo prendere da qui l ho preso, con le pinze.ma non ho saputo dosare quello che invece poteva farmi male


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non voglio la parola di nessuno.
> a te e sbri sto dicendo quello che volevo dire, e ricambio l augurio a te, con tutto il cuore.
> a toy scrivero', o la chiamo, con  ultimo parlero.
> sono troppo giovane e ingenua e stupidina per capire tutto questo forum e quello che non capisco lo vivo male per il mio trascorso.
> quello che potevo prendere da qui l ho preso, con le pinze.ma non ho saputo dosare quello che invece poteva farmi male


mi dispiace


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

Miss questo è un luogo etero, traditi e traditori, ciscuno vede, vive e propone ciò che a lui è più consono, tant'è che spesso scaturiscono diatribe tra rappresentanti delle categorie opposte. Devi anche ammettere che si entra seriosi, ciascuno con il proprio handicap e, si diventa gai ed ironici, per chi già non lo è, di se stessi e degl'altri. 
Puoi sempre condannare un atteggiamento o un dire di qualcun altro non necessariamente accondiscendere e tu non mi pari proprio tale. Quindi l'andar via e il dire che non ha più nulla per te questo maledetto forum, non è proprio esatto, ma ciascuno fa ciò che vuole. Se dovessi decidere di troncare, sappi che sei stata e rimarrai una cara SIMPATICISSIMA amica.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non voglio la parola di nessuno.
> a te e sbri sto dicendo quello che volevo dire, e ricambio l augurio a te, con tutto il cuore.
> a toy scrivero', o la chiamo, con ultimo parlero.
> sono troppo giovane e ingenua e stupidina per capire tutto questo forum e quello che non capisco lo vivo male per il mio trascorso.
> quello che potevo prendere da qui l ho preso, con le pinze.ma non ho saputo dosare quello che invece poteva farmi male


Mi spiace per questa tua decisione
Non condivido la tua visione del forum ma ognuno ha la sua sensibilità ed è giusto che agisci come è megio per te
Se cambi idea, per quel che conta, mi farebbe piacere:smile:


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2014)

ennesimo modo di attirare l'attenzione, ditemi voi se è una roba credibile passare dal cazzeggio, spesso mortalmente noioso (quest'uomo è mio, no è tuo, io ne ho tanti etc.), alle lamentele sugli utenti che dispenserebbero consigli su come tradire, provocando dolore estremo
bah


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ennesimo modo di attirare l'attenzione, ditemi vuoi se è una roba credibile passare dal cazzeggio, spesso mortalmente noioso (quest'uomo è mio, no è tuo, io ne ho tanti etc.), alle lamentele sugli utenti che dispenserebbero consigli su come tradire, provocando dolore estremo
> bah


mi hanno consigliato oggi che un vaffanculo e' liberatorio

VAFFANCULO


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2014)

oddio che immenso dolor!


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

anche se fosse , leggendo il suo passato la ritengo  giustificata





free ha detto:


> *ennesimo modo di attirare l'attenzione*, ditemi vuoi se è una roba credibile passare dal cazzeficatagio, spesso mortalmente noioso (quest'uomo è mio, no è tuo, io ne ho tanti etc.), alle lamentele sugli utenti che dispenserebbero consigli su come tradire, provocando dolore estremo
> bah


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

*anche questo*

non mi piace essere letta per come non sono.
sono matta burlona casinista si, ma non cerco attenzioni, non in un forum. le attenzuioni di cui ho veramente bisogno le cerco fuori.
e mi spiace che tu free sia cosi di pietra che devi sempre una brutta parola per me o altri...
ma, sei tu, come io sono io.
bon


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *ennesimo modo di attirare l'attenzione*, ditemi vuoi se è una roba credibile passare dal cazzeggio, spesso mortalmente noioso (quest'uomo è mio, no è tuo, io ne ho tanti etc.), alle lamentele sugli utenti che dispenserebbero consigli su come tradire, provocando dolore estremo
> bah


Dici? Mah ho qualche dubbio in proposito ... vedi a volte, anzi molto  spesso, scriviamo "indossando" una maschera, che di per se è di  difficile comprensione per carità, ma dentro siamo e restiamo noi con i  nostri pensieri, i nostri profondi convincimenti e i nostri sentimenti.  Ci si iscrive in un sito del genere, quasi esclusivamente, per i  "soliti" motivi .... dobbiamo in estrema sintesi elaborare un lutto per  alcuni insopportabile. Il cazzeggio ci 'stà nel momento in cui  necessariamente si tende a non pensare a ciò che è accaduto ... ma il  momento drammatico è quando leggendo alcuni messaggi si tende a pensare  che alcuni utenti siano in grado, volontariamente o meno, di  ripresentare situazioni ed episodi del nostro vissuto al limite di un  dannato déja vù .... ci vuole poco, a volte un attimo, a far ripiombare  nello sconforto persone che con estrema fatica cercano di far quadrare  un vissuto lacerato da mille perchè.
Poi ci sono persone e persone alcune tendono a condividere molto di se  (forse troppo vero miss?) altre molto meno e alcune proprio per nulla  ... ma le prime sono quelle più sensibili e a quelle si dovrebbero usare  più cautele e attenzioni .... un post sbagliato alla persona sbagliata  può causare dolore e sarebbe opportuno magari evitare .... con questo  non dico che dobbiamo usare sempre i guanti bianchi ma sappiamo di  default con chi buttare sulla burla e con chi invece essere meno duri e  diretti.
Me per primo .... che a volte sono stato forse troppo brusco ....  laddove vorrei far partire le mani cerco di trattenermi e al limite  cambio 3d .... certo miss potrebbe andare per evitare di leggere cose  che non vuole leggere ma così facendo resteremo veramente in pochi per  cui miss rimetti quella cazzo de paperella altrimenti altro che plasmon  semolino se va bene :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:.... il tutto IMHO


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi hanno consigliato oggi che un vaffanculo e' *liberatorio*
> 
> VAFFANCULO


Fregna se è liberatorio .... ti libera dall'ansia :smile:
"L'ansia non è altro che un accumolo di VAFFANCULO non detti" :smile:


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dici? Mah ho qualche dubbio in proposito ... vedi a volte, anzi molto  spesso, scriviamo "indossando" una maschera, che di per se è di  difficile comprensione per carità, ma dentro siamo e restiamo noi con i  nostri pensieri, i nostri profondi convincimenti e i nostri sentimenti.  Ci si iscrive in un sito del genere, quasi esclusivamente, per i  "soliti" motivi .... dobbiamo in estrema sintesi elaborare un lutto per  alcuni insopportabile. Il cazzeggio ci 'stà nel momento in cui  necessariamente si tende a non pensare a ciò che è accaduto ... ma il  momento drammatico è quando leggendo alcuni messaggi si tende a pensare  che alcuni utenti siano in grado, volontariamente o meno, di  ripresentare situazioni ed episodi del nostro vissuto al limite di un  dannato déja vù .... ci vuole poco, a volte un attimo, a far ripiombare  nello sconforto persone che con estrema fatica cercano di far quadrare  un vissuto lacerato da mille perchè.
> Poi ci sono persone e persone alcune tendono a condividere molto di se  (forse troppo vero miss?) altre molto meno e alcune proprio per nulla  ... ma le prime sono quelle più sensibili e a quelle si dovrebbero usare  più cautele e attenzioni .... un post sbagliato alla persona sbagliata  può causare dolore e sarebbe opportuno magari evitare .... con questo  non dico che dobbiamo usare sempre i guanti bianchi ma sappiamo di  default con chi buttare sulla burla e con chi invece essere meno duri e  diretti.
> Me per primo .... che a volte sono stato forse troppo brusco ....  laddove vorrei far partire le mani cerco di trattenermi e al limite  cambio 3d .... certo miss potrebbe andare per evitare di leggere cose  che non vuole leggere ma così facendo resteremo veramente in pochi per  cui miss rimetti quella cazzo de paperella altrimenti altro che plasmon  semolino se va bene :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:.... il tutto IMHO


condivido. non siamo tutti scafati e la sensibilità di alcuni va rispettata.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

io ho un debole anche per free per motivi diversi .apprezzo la mancanza di ipocrisia , questa volta però ci sei andata giù dura


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido. non siamo tutti scafati e la sensibilità di alcuni va rispettata.


Minerva splendida fanciulla e musa ispiratrice hai sintetizzato in 12 parole e due punti un post per me chilometrico .... e si il dono della sintesi


----------



## Caciottina (23 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dici? Mah ho qualche dubbio in proposito ... vedi a volte, anzi molto  spesso, scriviamo "indossando" una maschera, che di per se è di  difficile comprensione per carità, ma dentro siamo e restiamo noi con i  nostri pensieri, i nostri profondi convincimenti e i nostri sentimenti.  Ci si iscrive in un sito del genere, quasi esclusivamente, per i  "soliti" motivi .... dobbiamo in estrema sintesi elaborare un lutto per  alcuni insopportabile. Il cazzeggio ci 'stà nel momento in cui  necessariamente si tende a non pensare a ciò che è accaduto ... ma il  momento drammatico è quando leggendo alcuni messaggi si tende a pensare  che alcuni utenti siano in grado, volontariamente o meno, di  ripresentare situazioni ed episodi del nostro vissuto al limite di un  dannato déja vù .... ci vuole poco, a volte un attimo, a far ripiombare  nello sconforto persone che con estrema fatica cercano di far quadrare  un vissuto lacerato da mille perchè.
> Poi ci sono persone e persone alcune tendono a condividere molto di se  (forse troppo vero miss?) altre molto meno e alcune proprio per nulla  ... ma le prime sono quelle più sensibili e a quelle si dovrebbero usare  più cautele e attenzioni .... un post sbagliato alla persona sbagliata  può causare dolore e sarebbe opportuno magari evitare .... con questo  non dico che dobbiamo usare sempre i guanti bianchi ma sappiamo di  default con chi buttare sulla burla e con chi invece essere meno duri e  diretti.
> Me per primo .... che a volte sono stato forse troppo brusco ....  laddove vorrei far partire le mani cerco di trattenermi e al limite  cambio 3d .... certo miss potrebbe andare per evitare di leggere cose  che non vuole leggere ma così facendo resteremo veramente in pochi per  cui miss rimetti quella cazzo de paperella altrimenti altro che plasmon  semolino se va bene :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:.... il tutto IMHO


hai ragione. ho condiviso troppo.
pensavo che mettendo tutte o quasi tutte le carte sul tavolo avrei potuto vederle bene, mischiandole con quelle di qualcun altro, in modo da ritrovarmi col poker d assi in mano.
purtroppo questo mio stato emotivo di sofferenza di fronte a certe cose mi dimostra che non sono ne abbastanza matura ne rodata per confrontarmi con la realta della vita che io cercavo di vedere in piccolo qui per poi affrontarla in grande la fuori.
non sono stata capace e non lo sono....punto. non e' che posso farci molto.
saro' donna e grande e matura su tante cose, ma queste qui no.


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai ragione. ho condiviso troppo.
> pensavo che mettendo tutte o quasi tutte le carte sul tavolo avrei potuto vederle bene, mischiandole con quelle di qualcun altro, in modo da ritrovarmi col poker d assi in mano.
> purtroppo questo mio stato emotivo di sofferenza di fronte a certe cose mi dimostra che non sono ne abbastanza matura ne rodata per confrontarmi con la realta della vita che io cercavo di vedere in piccolo qui per poi affrontarla in grande la fuori.
> non sono stata capace e non lo sono....punto. non e' che posso farci molto.
> saro' donna e grande e matura su tante cose, ma queste qui no.


Vorrei averla avuta a 26 anni la tua maturità .... ma ormai sono troppo vecchio e stanco .... poi ci sono cose che nemmeno alla mia veneranda età riesco lucidamente ad affrontare .... quindi :bacissimo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai ragione. ho condiviso troppo.
> pensavo che mettendo tutte o quasi tutte le carte sul tavolo avrei potuto vederle bene, mischiandole con quelle di qualcun altro, in modo da ritrovarmi col poker d assi in mano.
> purtroppo questo mio stato emotivo di sofferenza di fronte a certe cose mi dimostra che non sono ne abbastanza matura ne rodata per confrontarmi con la realta della vita che io cercavo di vedere in piccolo qui per poi affrontarla in grande la fuori.
> non sono stata capace e non lo sono....punto. non e' che posso farci molto.
> saro' donna e grande e matura su tante cose, ma queste qui no.


ah eccoti. Guarda che fai in tempo ancora a rodarti, eh? E' questione di atteggiamento mentale, di disponibilità... e tu ce li hai, mi pare.
Sai di avere un punto debole e ci stai lavorando... questo è un momento di scoramento, capita.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

per certi versi la capacità di indignarsi e non accettare quello che appunto il disincanto ti da come scontato è invidiabile.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Maturità? *chiedete a quel brav'uomo di JB cosa ne pensa della mia. anzi leggete, è in firma.


Miss, non rompere il cazzo e smettila con tutti questi pensieri della minchia. 

ognuno qui è andato via e tornato, non ha senso. Oggi sei incazzata e con una lieve deptressione dovuta al preciclo.

futtatinni.


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per certi versi la capacità di indignarsi e non accettare quello che appunto il disincanto ti da come scontato è invidiabile.


dici bene per certi versi ....


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche se fosse , leggendo il suo passato la ritengo  giustificata



ma che vuol dire? che una persona che ha un passato pesante o quello che è ha il diritto di attirare l'attenzione?
e se lo si dice, di mandare a fare in culo?
perchè ti ricordo cara Minerva che io non ho partecipato al comitato di benvenuto all'ingresso di questa utente, me ne sono stata al di fuori, quindi non ero affatto prevenuta salvo poi fare retromarcia, tuttavia se il punto è che dobbiamo leggere di tutto e non dire nulla allora non capisco che forum è mai questo


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

figurati





free ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire? che una persona che ha un passato pesante o quello che è ha il diritto di attirare l'attenzione?
> e se lo si dice, di mandare a fare in culo?
> perchè ti ricordo cara Minerva che io non ho partecipato al comitato di benvenuto all'ingresso di questa utente, me ne sono stata al di fuori, quindi non ero affatto prevenuta salvo poi fare retromarcia, tuttavia se il punto è che dobbiamo leggere di tutto* e non dire nulla* allora non capisco che forum è mai questo


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dici? Mah ho qualche dubbio in proposito ... vedi a volte, anzi molto  spesso, scriviamo "indossando" una maschera, che di per se è di  difficile comprensione per carità, ma dentro siamo e restiamo noi con i  nostri pensieri, i nostri profondi convincimenti e i nostri sentimenti.  Ci si iscrive in un sito del genere, quasi esclusivamente, per i  "soliti" motivi .... dobbiamo in estrema sintesi elaborare un lutto per  alcuni insopportabile. Il cazzeggio ci 'stà nel momento in cui  necessariamente si tende a non pensare a ciò che è accaduto ... ma il  momento drammatico è quando leggendo alcuni messaggi si tende a pensare  che alcuni utenti siano in grado, volontariamente o meno, di  ripresentare situazioni ed episodi del nostro vissuto al limite di un  dannato déja vù .... ci vuole poco, a volte un attimo, a far ripiombare  nello sconforto persone che con estrema fatica cercano di far quadrare  un vissuto lacerato da mille perchè.
> Poi ci sono persone e persone alcune tendono a condividere molto di se  (forse troppo vero miss?) altre molto meno e alcune proprio per nulla  ... ma le prime sono quelle più sensibili e a quelle si dovrebbero usare  più cautele e attenzioni .... un post sbagliato alla persona sbagliata  può causare dolore e sarebbe opportuno magari evitare .... con questo  non dico che dobbiamo usare sempre i guanti bianchi ma sappiamo di  default con chi buttare sulla burla e con chi invece essere meno duri e  diretti.
> Me per primo .... che a volte sono stato forse troppo brusco ....  laddove vorrei far partire le mani cerco di trattenermi e al limite  cambio 3d .... certo miss potrebbe andare per evitare di leggere cose  che non vuole leggere ma così facendo resteremo veramente in pochi per  cui miss rimetti quella cazzo de paperella altrimenti altro che plasmon  semolino se va bene :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:.... il tutto IMHO



vabbè non sarò adatta a seguire umori alquanto altalenanti, che ti devo dire

avvisatemi quando vi piglia brutto, così capisco pure io, e comunque non mi pare di aver detto chissà quale nefandezza


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè non sarò adatta a seguire umori alquanto altalenanti, che ti devo dire
> 
> avvisatemi quando vi piglia brutto, così capisco pure io, e comunque non mi pare di aver detto chissà quale nefandezza


Che hai combinato stavolta? Eh?
Altro cafetin?
un pranzetto?
Vieni al raduno?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> hai ragione. ho condiviso troppo.
> pensavo che mettendo tutte o quasi tutte le carte sul tavolo avrei potuto vederle bene, mischiandole con quelle di qualcun altro, in modo da ritrovarmi col poker d assi in mano.
> purtroppo questo mio stato emotivo di sofferenza di fronte a certe cose mi dimostra che non sono ne abbastanza matura ne rodata per confrontarmi con la realta della vita che io cercavo di vedere in piccolo qui per poi affrontarla in grande la fuori.
> non sono stata capace e non lo sono....punto. non e' che posso farci molto.
> saro' donna e grande e matura su tante cose, ma queste qui no.


Più che altro te la prendi troppo miss..troppo...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia se il punto è che dobbiamo leggere di tutto e non dire nulla allora non capisco che forum è mai questo


Quoto. Non mi pare che free abbia detto nulla di trascendentale.


----------



## zanna (24 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Non mi pare che free abbia detto nulla di trascendentale.


Guarda che il post non era diretto a free ... diciamo che era un invito ad una maggiore comprensione della sensibilità di taluni ... tutto qui :smile:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che il post non era diretto a free ... diciamo che era un invito ad una maggiore comprensione della sensibilità di taluni ... tutto qui :smile:


Sì ok, ma: 1) il taluni è ambiguo. 2) esiste il pulsante ignore 3) il consigliare ai fedifraghi come non farsi beccare (cosa criticabile e discutibile) rientra nelle cose che possono urtare la sensibilità altrui?


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Che hai combinato stavolta? Eh?*
> Altro cafetin?
> un pranzetto?
> Vieni al raduno?


nulla di che, in effetti
mi pare che a qualsiasi utente che in passato abbia annunciato addii di vario tipo non siano stati dispensati commenti/critiche/varie/eventuali, o sbaglio?
ho solo detto che è un modo come un altro per attirare l'attenzione

per il raduno dovrei inventarmi una balla colossale, veduma...grazie per l'invito:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *ennesimo modo di attirare l'attenzione*, ditemi voi se è una roba credibile passare dal cazzeggio, spesso mortalmente noioso (quest'uomo è mio, no è tuo, io ne ho tanti etc.), alle lamentele sugli utenti che dispenserebbero consigli su come tradire, provocando dolore estremo
> bah


Ma sta' zitta.
Non hai capito proprio un cazzo di Miss.


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi piace essere letta per come non sono.
> sono matta burlona casinista si, ma non cerco attenzioni, non in un forum. le attenzuioni di cui ho veramente bisogno le cerco fuori.
> e mi spiace che tu free sia cosi di pietra che devi sempre una brutta parola per me o altri...
> ma, sei tu, come io sono io.
> bon


Je dai pure retta, tesoro?

Ma ignorala e basta.

L'acidità, soprattutto se gratuita, noiosa e banale, va solo scansata come una cacca sul marciapiede.

Sai perchè stavolta ho risposto? Solo perchè riguarda te e detesto quando qualcuno a cui tengo viene trattato senza alcun rispetto.


----------



## Calipso (24 Gennaio 2014)

*scusate eh.....*

io nel dubbio volevo solo dire che stasera rivedo la mia frequentazione..
 Non ve ne fregherà una cippa..
ma va bene uguale!!!!


Detto questo... secondo me la base di questo forum è l'automoderazione che essendo autonoma è per definizione soggettiva. 

Ergo.... qui si sta non perchè l'ha ordinato il dottore ma perchè è un piacere... Ognuno sceglie cosa prendere e cosa lasciare da parte... 

Può capitare di sentirsi feriti... io per prima mi sono sentita attaccata più di una volta... Ma la realtà è che non è il caso... 

Molti di noi qui recitano a soggetto... 

se si divertono così è un loro diritto... 

così come è un diritto lamentarsi di una situazione che non si crede consona... 

Ma ripeto... nessuno obbliga nessun'altro a stare qui....e spesso tra persone che non si conoscono non è facile comunicare... per scritto poi...!!!! 

Cal


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> io nel dubbio volevo solo dire che stasera rivedo la mia frequentazione..
> Non ve ne fregherà una cippa..
> ma va bene uguale!!!!
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo per stasera!

Vi sentite spesso??


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> nulla di che, in effetti
> mi pare che a qualsiasi utente che in passato abbia annunciato addii di vario tipo non siano stati dispensati commenti/critiche/varie/eventuali, o sbaglio?
> ho solo detto che è un modo come un altro per attirare l'attenzione
> 
> per il raduno dovrei inventarmi una balla colossale, veduma...grazie per l'invito:mrgreen:


Ma che balla colossale
Rivolgiti al coperchificio Lothariano
Lothar li fa e nessuno li distruggerà....

Pare che perfino Pandora si rifornisse da lui...


----------



## Calipso (24 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo per stasera!
> 
> Vi sentite spesso??


Si.... ci scriviamo tutti i giorni....


----------



## zanna (24 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì ok, ma: 1) il taluni è ambiguo. 2) esiste il pulsante ignore 3) il consigliare ai fedifraghi come non farsi beccare (cosa criticabile e discutibile) rientra nelle cose che possono urtare la sensibilità altrui?


1) Diciamo che quel taluni si è ambiguo nel senso che ora vale per miss come valeva per calipso o per viola o per danny o per me o per te .... tutti hanno momenti giù bisognerebbe imparare a riconoscere questi momenti tutto qui e magari soprassedere se il caso lo impone;
2) Viene evitato se altri rispondono al messaggio ma non è questo il problema;
3) Prova a dirlo ai traditi .... almeno a quelli freschi ma anche no .... penso che non urti solo la sensibilità.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> 1) Diciamo che quel taluni si è ambiguo nel senso che ora vale per miss come valeva per calipso o per viola o per danny o per me o per te .... tutti hanno momenti giù bisognerebbe imparare a riconoscere questi momenti tutto qui e magari soprassedere se il caso lo impone;
> 2) Viene evitato se altri rispondono al messaggio ma non è questo il problema;
> 3) *Prova a dirlo ai traditi .... almeno a quelli freschi ma anche no .... penso che non urti solo la sensibilità*.


 Se un utente è vegetariano non è che può fare vittimismo se in questo specifico forum il Conte crea un thread con la ricetta del gatto alla vicentina: questo esempio è per dire che quello che scrivi tu è apprezzabile, ma questo sito viene spacciato per essere un forum, non un rehab per vittime del tradimento, non un centro di recupero e rieducazione per cornuti/cornificatori anonimi, non una setta di fanatici oppositori delle corna.

 Quella che nel regolamento di tradimento.net viene indicata come mission del sito è testualmente la seguente: "un portale che parla del più e del meno del tradimento coniugale e delle persone coinvolte. *Il suo scopo e promuovere la comunicazione fra gli utenti del forum e fornire l'informazione relativa alla tematica del tradimento*, incluso la raccolta e discussione occasionale di alcune notizie di rilievo dal mondo politico e sociale."

 Si può interpretare come un divieto morale di parlare del tradimento in un ottica poco ortodossa o troppo libertina? Secondo me no, neanche implicitamente.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si.... ci scriviamo tutti i giorni....


Bella storia.


----------



## zanna (24 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se un utente è vegetariano non è che può fare vittimismo se in questo specifico forum il Conte crea un thread con la ricetta del gatto alla vicentina: questo esempio è per dire che quello che scrivi tu è apprezzabile, ma questo sito viene spacciato per essere un forum, non un rehab per vittime del tradimento, non un centro di recupero e rieducazione per cornuti/cornificatori anonimi, non una setta di fanatici oppositori delle corna.
> 
> Quella che nel regolamento di tradimento.net viene indicata come mission del sito è testualmente la seguente: "un portale che parla del più e del meno del tradimento coniugale e delle persone coinvolte. *Il suo scopo e promuovere la comunicazione fra gli utenti del forum e fornire l'informazione relativa alla tematica del tradimento*, incluso la raccolta e discussione occasionale di alcune notizie di rilievo dal mondo politico e sociale."
> 
> Si può interpretare come un divieto morale di parlare del tradimento in un ottica poco ortodossa o troppo libertina? Secondo me no, neanche implicitamente.


Non si discute di divieti assolutamente si parla di opportunità di non spingere troppo su un tasto che taluni possono in un momento ben preciso non gradire e che dimostrano con lo scriverlo di non gradire. E' solo un'opportunità ... una carineria se vuoi .... mai pensato ad un rehab


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si.... ci scriviamo tutti i giorni....


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non si discute di divieti assolutamente si parla di opportunità di non spingere troppo su un tasto che taluni possono in un momento ben preciso non gradire e che dimostrano con lo scriverlo di non gradire. E' solo un'opportunità ... una carineria se vuoi .... mai pensato ad un rehab


Non ho capito chi o cosa abbia urtato Miss, mi dispiace non mi è sembrata un'utente provocatoria che potesse attirare cattiverie.
Se invece è urtata da discorsi di altri, credo che sbagli perché, per me, capire che una determinata disgrazia non è toccata solo noi, allevia il peso.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito chi o cosa abbia urtato Miss, mi dispiace non mi è sembrata un'utente provocatoria che potesse attirare cattiverie.
> Se invece è urtata da discorsi di altri, credo che sbagli perché, per me, capire che una determinata disgrazia non è toccata solo noi, allevia il peso.



Era particolarmente nervosa perchè se l'è presa anche con Nicola che non è certo un traditore, poi con chi secondo lei incitava  a tradire, dando suggerimenti, quando è scontato che non è certo per quello che noi pensiamo e scriviamo che uno agisce.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Era particolarmente nervosa perchè se l'è presa anche con Nicola che non è certo un traditore, poi con chi secondo lei incitava  a tradire, dando suggerimenti, quando è scontato che non è certo per quello che noi pensiamo e scriviamo che uno agisce.


Mi dai il link? Sono in arretrato di molte discussioni.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dai il link? Sono in arretrato di molte discussioni.


Ora provo a cercarlo, Non mi ricordo come si è presentata, una ragazza pentita di aver abortito e poi anche Animalibera, credo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

*eccolo*

[h=2]Mai stata vera[/h]Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.​


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Mai stata vera*
> 
> Ciao,sono qui in preda allo sconforto.Spero che qualcuno di voi mi sappia consigliare.Non potendo partire dall'inizio,perchè non so quando tutto è iniziato partirò dalla fine.Sono fidanzata da tre anni,amo il mio ragazzo e lui ama me.Da pochi mesi si è trasferito per la tesi nella città in cui prima studiava,io invece da quando ho finito gli studi lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia.Il mio lavoro non mi piace,ma è un lavoro e mi ci dedico anima e corpo.La sera non esco più da quando non c'è Fabio:tutti i nostri amici sono fuori per terminare gli studi,chi è qui esce di rado o perchè lavora ed è stanco o perchè non lavora e preferisce non spendere.La mia è una città di 50.000 abitanti circa,ma c'è un buco tra quelli della mia età (28 anni).Dunque soffro di solitudine,non mi sento molto realizzata nel lavoro e mi sento anche abbandonata da Fabio.Ho voglia di uscire,di conoscere gente.Ragazzi prevalentemente.Non lo so perchè,voglio punirlo per avermi lasciata qui in un momento di merda.Mesi fa ero rimasta incinta ed abbiamo deciso di abortire,non ce la sentivamo di portare a termine la gravidanza.Fabio non mi è stato vicino,dopo due mesi sen è andato,lui dice per tornare e "sistemarci",sposarci,io adesso capisco solo che è andato via e che ogni volta in cui ho provato ad affrontare con lui la questione aborto mi ha trattata come una malata immaginaria.Dice che ci ha sofferto anche lui,ma non scava con me nel mio dolore,ha paura di sporcarsi le mani.Voglio punirlo per tutto o forse voglio solo divertirmi,o voglio cercare un sostituto,non lo so.Non mi piace l'idea del tradimento,non mi è mai piaciuta,la vedevo lontanissima da me e dal mio modo di essere,ma adesso ne sento il bisogno.Di sentirmi corteggiata e non abbandonata.Sono questa e finora non sono mai stata vera.​


:up:mi aggiorno.


----------

